# Wie vnc zum schon laufenden xserver aufbauen?

## temnozor

Ich hab hier einen Destop und einen Laptop mit Gentoo und TigerVNC

nun möchte ich vom Laptop per VNC auf den Desktop und laufenden xserver zugreifen.

wenn ich auf dem Desktop per vncserver :0 einen vnc server auf display 0 laufen lassen will gehts nicht.

Bei vncserver :1 bekomme ich zwar zugriff aber auf einem neuen xserver

----------

## firefly

soweit ich weis, kannst du mit x11vnc einen laufenden X-Server per vnc erreichen

----------

## LinuxTom

```
ssh -p <Port> -L <VNC-Port>:localhost:<VNC-Port> root@<Rechner> 'x11vnc -noxdamage -xkb -nonc -localhost -display :0 -auth '<X11-Session>
```

Und dann einfach per krdc auf localhost verbinden. Setzt allerdings eine Root-ssh-Verbindung voraus. Über die kann man (und muss) auch die aktuelle X11-Session ermitteln (ps aux | grep X).

----------

## firefly

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ssh -p <Port> -L <VNC-Port>:localhost:<VNC-Port> root@<Rechner> 'x11vnc -noxdamage -xkb -nonc -localhost -display :0 -auth '<X11-Session>
> ```
> ...

 

Für was eine root-verbindung? AFAIK funktioniert das auch ohne root rechte

----------

## LinuxTom

Wieso musst Du mein ganzen Posting wiederholen, wenn Du es doch nicht liest?  :Wink: 

root@<Rechner> bedeutet Root-Zugriff. Es geht aber auch ohne auf diese Art und Weise. Wichtig SSH-Zugriff. Da ist jedoch ein etwas größerer Aufwand hinsichtlich der Rechtevergabe vonnöten (X-AUTH). Dann hängt es noch davon ab, ob der X-Server das zulässt. Wie gesagt, hängt von der Umgebung ab, auf die Du drauf willst, wie sie kompiliert und konfiguriert ist.

Mein Beitrag dient erst einmal nur zur Ideengabe. Vielleicht haben andere bessere Ideen?

----------

